# FORD 800 question



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

Goood afternoon y'all. I recently bought a 1958 FORD 800 with a 6' brush hog. In the process of getting this tractor work ready for my little piece of the planet, I noticed the front end has some issues. The right side front wheel sits pretty far away from the top of the axle elbow, the left front is almost touching it. I'm not sure if it's a bearing/seal issue or something else, I haven't had a chance to pull it apart yet (that pesky knee surgery thing).

So if someone has a decent picture of the front layout, from the front that they can send me, I would appreciate it a ton. Being new here, not sure how this all works, but you can email the pics to [email protected]

Thanks in advance, I'm sure I'll have more questions to fill out my learning curve.

Scott Sprankle
out here where the wind blows!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I don't have A photo of an 800 series tractor, but I attached a diagram of an 850 front axle that might help. 

Incidentally, there are three different tractors in the 800 series, the 820, 850, and 860. You can determine which you have by comparing to the following:
820: no 3-point or hydraulics
850: transmission PTO
860: live PTO

Attached a frontal picture of a Ford 3600.


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Sixbales, appreciate it. Mine's an 850 I believe, the clutch also controls the PTO. I'm trying to figure out, before taking the front end apart, if I have a bent spindle or bad hub so I can get the parts on hand before I take it apart. Hence the picture 

Thanks again!


----------

